# Good paddles?



## egg83 (Dec 29, 2010)

Iv got a cheap alloy/plastic paddle and looking to get somthing better.
Looking to spend around $100 but will spend more for something really good.
I did have a look at anaconda as they have a 40% off sale but the seak sports paddle seams a tad flimsy
What are some good paddles at decent prices?


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Go over to Rosco Canoes & kayaks at 285 Gympie Rd Kedron they have plenty of paddles,check out the Carlisle Simply Magic fibreglass paddle $129.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

clarkey said:


> ,check out the Carlisle Simply Magic fibreglass paddle $129.


Yes they are good paddles egg, I picked up mine at Anaconda one time on one of their sales and came in cheaper than clarkeys price, but don't know if they still carry them anymore.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Carlisle Magic ..is simply that! I'm using one on occasion... an alloy shaft one . About $120.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone know of a good deal for the 2 piece 'smart shaft' Carlisle Simply Magic paddles (in fibreglass). From what I've seen on the net the price keeps up to $200 for this particular model.

Cheers

Marty


----------



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

I picked up a Seak Swift paddle for about $55 this evening to replace the paddle which came with my kayak.. The old one was far too short... I'll share my thoughts after I get to use it.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The blades should be asymmetrical and made of reinforced plastic (should be very stiff without much flex). Feather should be somewhere between 45 &65 degrees. The handle should be made from glass/Kevlar type stuff, with a lumpy bit for your right hand and 2 drip rings at either end. Paddle should weigh no more than a kilo. Length should be between 210 & 220, depending on how well you paddle. Mine is 214 and that works well for me.

Dont get a cupped shaped paddle (winged paddle). There for fast kayaks going in a straight line.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Hmmm, I have regularly used a 230cm paddle in salt and in flowing fresh. A lot depends on your torso length and your comfortable stroke angle. Some people deep stroke and some shallow stroke. I disagree with your length limits. 214cm to me strikes of a creek boat paddle for white water.

$0.02US


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Depends a lot on your technique. If you have never bothered getting any lessons on how to paddle correctly chances are your paddling using your arm muscles, leaning back slightly and not twisting your upper torso. Which makes you feel like you need a longer paddle. Get some lessons and learn to do it correctly and you will not only want a shorter paddle but you will be able to paddle longer distances with little fatigue.
I started with a 230 paddle which felt comfortable until I got some lessons and then it nearly wrecked my shoulders. My 214 paddle is a long, low volume blade. If I use my higher volume go fast blade I have it set at 200......I don't know if my size is that important, but I'm 6'2" .


----------



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

I used my 220cm Seak swift today and found it a lot nicer to use than the 200cm paddle I was using prior... it's lighter and longer and makes paddling a lot less laboured.


----------



## jeffsgreatoutdoors (Feb 8, 2011)

Mine is a old style Power Blade with a alloy shaft ( 210mm ) what is the new shape like ? mine seems to push a lot of volume with the big heads.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> If you have never bothered getting any lessons on how to paddle correctly chances are your paddling using your arm muscles, leaning back slightly and not twisting your upper torso.


Wow I tell you I disagree with your paddle length assessment, and you call me a rook. Heh. You're dead right, any sore muscles from a long day should be abdominal, regardless of your paddle length.

And after a little reading, 214cm isn't all that short.
http://www.nrsweb.com/inflatables/paddl ... eptid=1116

PS I don't work for them, but NRS is a very good company with loads of paddle stuff for any discipline. I get a lot of my soft gear from them. Including rashies.


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

I use a SEAK X-pedition paddle and have no complaints but have never used another so can't compare.

The SEAK paddle seems to be quality for the price paid.


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

What would the correct approximate length of paddle be for a person that stands 5' 7".

I've just purchased a yak and it had a 225cm paddle with it. I haven't had a paddle with it yet, but I'm suspecting it might be too big. 
What are your thoughts?

Rich.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

i heard a story about an international performance coach giving lessons in Sydney. Everyone expected high end technique, but all he did was hand out increasingly shorter paddles. :lol: true story apparently :lol:

I think the info here on what to look for in a paddle is right.
Fibre shaft for a little flex.
If in doubt err on the side of shorter.
Asymmetrical blades. Plastic if you are on a budget.
I recommend avoiding wing blades for yakking.
Avoid aluminum shafts and shafts that are too long.

I have ended up going high end for my paddle - all carbon hand laid, individually selected for weight, asymmetrical blades at medium volume, crank shaft to ease wrist strain, split shaft adjustable for length and offset. I try to get out a lot. So to me it was worth it.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

indiedog said:


> There's really only one way to find out and that's use it and several others until you find what you like.


I don't know if you can wait that long but I hear there's a growing bunch of yakkers up your way over the May day weekend. Perfect opportunity to try out a whole bunch of paddles.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

dru said:


> i heard a story about an international performance coach giving lessons in Sydney. Everyone expected high end technique, but all he did was hand out increasingly shorter paddles. :lol: true story apparently :lol:


Think probably course a short paddle forces you to do a more vertical stroke with plenty of upper body rotation?

As I said before if you want a long paddle then best get one with long narrow low volume blades.......or you could do what Indie did and cut your blades down :shock:

I've wondered about using a Greenland Paddle, there getting common amongst the sea kayakers here.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Think probably course a short paddle forces you to do a more vertical stroke with plenty of upper body rotation?


AWTY we are thinking the same - it's not a positive statement by that coach on Aussie paddling is it?



ArWeTherYet said:


> I've wondered about using a Greenland Paddle, there getting common amongst the sea kayakers here.


Some of those ocean kayakers would have us believe the Greenland "stick" should be first choice from everything from SLSC ski races to white water rapids. Obvious nonsense, but a lot of fun and silent if you use them right. The stroke (at least as I have been shown it) is quite a wide sculling motion. I was put on to them on the basis that silence could be a useful for stealth fishing.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Is this a Greenland Paddle?
Roughly 2:40 you get a good view of the paddle.





This guy did 19miles to Catalina for lunch and then back. Coincidentally this red yak got attacked by a white subsequent to this trip.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Zed, definitely a Greenland stick. Not sure he's using it fully right, but then that's just theory. Have to say, where he is, my main paddle would be my Bamborra crank, the stick would be a back up.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Have a pic of the Bambora?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Zed said:


> Have a pic of the Bambora?


Check my thread on the Zegul 550, but I'll add the pic here for ease:









Try this site for better pics: 
Bombora blade: http://www.mitchellblades.co.uk/custom-paddle-shapes/
"Ergonomic" crank shaft: http://www.mitchellblades.co.uk/paddle-shafts/

Both blades are Mitchell, the Bombora (spelling corrected now that I checked the site) from UK, the stick Mitchell the US (beautiful workmanship btw). No idea if Mitchell sell the crank shaft in the US.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Egg, apologies at hijacking the thread with super high end stuff. Here is the paddle I started with:

http://www.paddlerzone.co.nz/products/p ... resolution

Less than $200, one piece glass shaft, plastic blades, not really that much heavier than the smicko europaddle, my resolution paddle has a 45 degree offset (I dont know if there are choices). It is however way tooooo long for me, now that I know a little bit more about what I am doing. I now use 214cm and I'm just under 5'10". Best to check this sort of stuff on the water, but you have to start somewhere, 214cm would do as you start testing (and think about going shorter). The superlight's strength is surf, the 45 degree offset is consistent with that. The blade isnt really assymetrical though. I also think if you really wanted to, a larger volume blade is OK for a fishing yak. Particularly on something like the Superlight. Bit more power. If your paddling changes to long distance or lots of multi day paddles (ie the usual ocean kayak thing) then smaller volume helps reduce long term strain on the joints.

Anything in this mode will be good. And there is plenty around, but hopefully the resolution gives you some ideas.

Here's one from Rosco that caught my eye: http://www.roscocanoes.com.au/accessory ... ulID=193#1
The site doesnt confirm offset or shaft material though.

btw There are different thoughts about wing blades, and they are popular with ski's like the Stealths - this is because of the surf racing heritage. The reason to avoid them is a) we're not in a race; b) the water scoped with each stroke adds to strain (not important when racing), c) pigs of things for the technical strokes. Euroblades are much easier to brace with. If at some stage you start thinking about a high end product, test out the wings then.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

after reading this thread and wondering if the type of paddle I have was suited to me, I just gave in and boought one of these on the weekend to replace a broken paddle.








I'm 6'2, my yak is 73cm wide, the paddle is 210cm. The shaft is shorter than I'm use to and forces you to rotate your torso rather than just move your arms. the wing paddle grabs a lot of water and propels you along quickly. more vertical stroke with the shorter shaft, more power with the scooped wing blade. the trade off being you are constantly in hard gear and tire easily. I'm happy with this, as I wasnt happy with the smoother smaller blades with long shafts. Hopefully this will increase my fitness a little.

cheers jok


----------

